# Kurven in Java



## Duba (2. Dez 2005)

Hi. 

Ich habe eine Liste mit Punkten und möchte daraus eine Kurve zeichnen. Dabei sollen natürlich alle Punkte auf der Kurve liegen. Wie stelle ich das am besten an? Ich habe mir aus GeneralPath die CurveTo Methode angesehen aber weiß nicht welche Kontrollpunkte ich angeben soll... :?: 

Danke!


----------



## MPW (12. Dez 2005)

Was für Punkte sind das denn, bzw. liegen sie auf einer Gerade, einer Kurve, wenn ja, regelmäßig, x² oder gar x³?

Man kann soetwas nicht exakt berechnen, da es zuviel Rechenzeit benötigt, für soetwas nimmt man in der Regel Näherungsverfahren, da es 99% der Rechenzeit spart.

Beschreib' mal genauer, was du dir vorstellst...


----------



## Duba (13. Dez 2005)

Habs jetzt mit natürlichen Splines gelöst.

Danke, hab nur ein paar Schlagworte benötigt, da ich keine Ahnnung davon hatte...


----------

